# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Dobili smo sinaaaaaa

## Zorica

Drage moje, placem od srece, sa vise informacija se javljam kasnije :D  :D  :D

----------


## kloklo

Zorice, to je prekrasno, od srca vam čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## Foška

čestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## buby

:D 
čestitam od   :Heart:  što se dobili dijete

----------


## mamma san

Čestitam!!!!   :Heart:  

Toliko mi je to dirljivo. Još jedna mala duša je pronašla svoje roditelje.   :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

:D   :Heart:  

Supeeeeeer! Jedva čekam priču!

----------


## ms. ivy

čestitam sretnoj obitelji   :Love:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Zoriceeeeee!  :D  :D  :D 
Iskrene čestitke. Jedva čekam priču!!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Poslid

Sva sam se naježila. Čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

Toooo.cestitaaaaam!!! :D

----------


## MARCY

Čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Sun

čestitke od srca!!
 :Heart:

----------


## la11

čestitam   :Love:

----------


## anna

Preeeekrasno, cestitam. Brzo nam se javi!!!!!

----------

najiskrenije cestitke!!!
tako je divno kad jedan mali neduzni andjeo pronadje svoje roditelje  :Heart:

----------


## Audrey

Čestitam od   :Heart:  !

----------


## Sanjica

:Heart:    :D

----------


## Zdenka2

Joj, to me svaki puta jednako naježi! Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Metvica

HURA HURA! :D 
čekamo detalje  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam od srca  :D !

----------


## čokolada

:D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D

----------


## čokolada

PIŠI!!!   :Love:

----------


## Nika

:Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Zorice, presretna sam zbog vas!  :D 

Ljubi malenog, i javi nam se.   :Love:

----------


## gejsha

Joj uvijek se rasplačem kad citam ovako nesta  :D  :D 
Sretno vam dalje poslje nam pisi malo vise o njemu moze i slikica neka mala  :D  kad stignes do tad uzivaj sto vise mozes s njime   :Kiss:

----------


## ivančica15

:Heart:  velike čestitke! piši nam što prije nestrpljive smo  :Heart:

----------

cestitam od sveg srca!   :Heart:

----------


## kukica

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

:Heart:  Čestitam!!!

 :Love:

----------


## otocanka

Sad tek vidim da i topik postoji   :Embarassed:  


Draga, čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## apricot

Zorice, čestitam na sinu!
 :Heart:

----------


## adriana

Presretna sam zbog vas!   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## kinder

zorice, čestitam !

----------


## jadro

iskrene i vleike cestitke   :Heart:

----------


## Vrijeska

:Heart:

----------


## andrea

prekrasno, čestitam :D  !!

----------


## irenas

Čestitam na sineku  :Love:

----------


## Paulita

Čestitam!  :Love:

----------


## uporna

Čestitam :D

----------


## Brunda

Čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Hvala vam  :Heart:  

 Jutros je nasa prica dobila sretan kraj, a pocela je pre 2.5 meseca kada smo i saznali da postoji jedno malo srculence koje ceka mamu i tatu.
 Bila su to duuuuuuga 2.5 meseca puna nade, ocekivanja i suza ali nismo odustajali i evo nas tu na 10 sati od upoznavanja sa nasim sinom  :Heart:  

 Ne moram vam pisati kako se osecamo, jer to nikakve reci ne mogu opisati, one mame koje su svoju decu dobile znaju a one koje ih jos cekaju nadam se da ce sto pre isto osetiti...

 Nas sinek ima 16 meseci, rekli su nam da ima tamnu kosicu i tamne oci (mamino dete), a nama je od svega toga najbitnije da ga sutra cvrsto, cvrsto zagrlimo i pruzimo mu ljubav koja nas preplavljuje.

 :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

:D 

Još samo koji satak...

----------


## Chiarra

:Klap:  bravo Zorice...od srca ti cestitam

----------


## LeeLoo

..joooj,moram ti jos jednom cestitati.....sada bas putujete k njemu,mozda.....-odmah se sjetim i naseg 19.5.,petak.i mi smo dosli oko 10 po njega..a ustala sam se maltene cak jos ujutro u 4..oka nisam mogla sklopiti.....  :Love:   :Love:

----------

Ovo je predivno , čestitam . Želim vam sve najljepše u životu i vašem sinu puno ljubavi za koju sam sigurna da mu s vama neće nedostajati .

----------


## MIJA 32

Čestitam!!!Ljubite i mazite svoje malo zlato  :Heart:

----------


## Barbi

Zorice, predivno, čestitam vam od srca   :Heart:  .

----------


## davorka

Čestitke od srca!   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

Predivno, cestitam ti Zorice od   :Heart:  
Uzivajte sada, grlite se i ljubite....

----------


## mirakul

četitam :D

----------


## Kaća

Divne vijesti. Iskrene čestitke   :Heart:

----------


## Deaedi

Čestitam!!!!

----------


## rokobj

svako dobro od srca  :Heart:

----------


## Mama Natasa

Čestitam :D

----------


## saška

Predivno je to... Želim vam puno sreće!!!

----------


## sandraks

draga, od   :Heart:  vam čestitam! uživajte!

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Guštam u svakoj tvojoj riječi koju napišeš   :Love:

----------


## aries24

čestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

> Guštam u svakoj tvojoj riječi koju napišeš


 A ja jedva cekam da se i tebi desi isto pa da gustamo zajedno  :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

Zorice, kako je bilo?  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Hvala vam svima od srca  :Kiss:  
  Ljubav nasa je pravi bebac bez obzira na uzrast, ima najdivnije oke na svetu i pravi je mali cupavko. Jos uvek ne hoda samostalno, pa mamu danas bole ledja ali smo zato oborili rekord u hodanju :D.  Danas smo prvi put u zivotu bili napolju i mnogo nam se svidelo, mada u blizini ima nekih zgrada koje su nas mnogo plasile. Fascinirani smo setanjem po liscu koje suska i mnogo smo bili tuzni kad smo se rastajali. 
 Ovo sam pisala zadnjim atomima snage ali duboko zadovoljna i sretna  :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

...ajme Zorice!!!Pa vidi nam potpis!!!!! :D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

:Heart:

----------


## lola24

Ajme kako predivno!!!!!!!!!!
jako mi je drago :D   :Heart:  ,uživajte u sreći  :Heart:

----------


## sissi

Prekrasno Zorice!

Čestitamo mami, tati i malom dečkiću na obiteljskoj sreći...

Sve najbolje   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Ajme... Uživajte u u vašoj obitelji svo troje   :Heart:  !

----------


## čokolada

Kako je ovo lijepo čitati!   :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

zorice, uživam čitajući!   :Love:  

čoksa, odmah se sjetim tvojih prvih postova kad je ptičica doletjela doma i kako smo ti pisale dnevne jelovnike, i raspekmezim se do daske.

----------


## seni

:Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## srecica

Kako je ovo lijepo   :Heart:  
cestitke sretnim roditeljima i malom Karlu!

----------


## magda_

Zorice, od srca cestitke!
tako me usrecuju vase price.  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Pliska

Ajme super  :D 

Potpis je je genijalan   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

> Ajme super  :D 
> 
> Potpis je je genijalan


A tek avatar  :Grin:

----------


## otocanka

> Ajme super  :D 
> 
> Potpis je je genijalan


Ajme, vidi ljubavi male, predivne   :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

:Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Zorice, avatar ti je presladak!

----------


## Amalthea

KRASAN JE!   :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## mareena

Zorice!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Mišić mali, presladak je!
Uživaj ga, draga Zorice.  :Love:

----------


## sanja74

Imaš prekrasnog sina..   :Love:

----------


## mamma san

Bože kako je divan!!!!!! Uživajte do beskraja!!!   :Love:

----------


## angelina1505

Ajme što je sladak   :Heart:  !

----------


## bera

:D pravi je mali   :Saint:   uživajte

----------


## anna

Zorice, maleni je presladak! Uzivajte u njemu!  :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

Cestitke!
Svako slovo koje napises prsti od ljubavi   :Heart:  
Avatar je predivan!

----------


## Ineska

Predivno!   :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

Piši, Zorice! 
Kako je, kako ste se snašli?  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

> Piši, Zorice! 
> Kako je, kako ste se snašli?  :D


 Nazalost jos nismo dosli kuci jer cekamo jos neka dokumenta  :Sad:  , nadamo se da ce se sve zavrsiti tokom sledece nedelje. 

 Svaki dan se posecujemo i mnogo lepo druzimo, vec smo se vezali za tatu i mamu. Na mamu smo danas bili ljuti, jer je sinoc otisla kuci ali smo joj kasnije sve oprostili i bili smo mnogo tuzni kada je odlazila, a mama je ronila suze celo vece  :Crying or Very sad:  

 Mi smo jedna velika pametnica, koja obozava da drzi tatu i mamu za ruku, najstrasnije se ljutimo kad tata ili mama pomazi neko drugo dete, smejemo se najsladje na svetu kada se ljubimo u vrat i mnogo volimo vocnu papicu koju mama kuci smiksa.

 A tata i mama, oni zive za sutra kada ce ponovo otici u tu kucu punu tuznih sudbina i vratiti osmeh na lice njihovog deteta  :Heart:

----------


## CVUKUT

*   Čestitam Zoričice, čestitam! Sinak ti je presladak i jako, jako druželjubiv! Znači i ti si noćna ptica.
He! He! Pogodi ko sam???!!!  !*

----------


## LeeLoo

...Zorica,želim ti da se ti dokumenti čim prije srede....-i mi kad smo posjećivali nešeg karla bilo je svakakvih zgoda.Npr bilo je dvoje braće  u dobi šta ja znam nekih 3-4 godine koji se nisu skidali s MMa,stalno su bili oko njega,doslovno mu se priljepili za noge-svaki za jednu...  :Sad:  ..-ni hodat nije mogao nego je morao dizati čas jednog čas drugog....a i dudu koju bih doma spremilal za Karla,budući da on nije bio baš zainteresiran-stalno bi neka bebica popila..-"teta,tetaaa-daaaaj dududdd,piitiiii"..-ma kako neću dat?!  :Crying or Very sad:  ..ehhh,ma šta da vam kažem.uhh...

----------


## Vishnja

Zorice, citam ovo i suze mi krecu. Predivno. Nadam se da ce mali Karlo uskoro stici kuci i da cete se svo troje prepustiti uzivanju u zajednickim trenucima. ljubim vas svo troje.

----------


## Zorica

> *   Čestitam Zoričice, čestitam! Sinak ti je presladak i jako, jako druželjubiv! Znači i ti si noćna ptica.
> He! He! Pogodi ko sam???!!!  !*


  :shock: Da nisi mozda zena sa divnim plavim ocima i najvecim srcem na svetu? Jel smo se upoznali juce na ljuljama?  :Heart:

----------


## jadro

Zorice,   :Heart:  

avatari su super...izdvajam, Zoricin i Sanijin

Keti i Karlo  :D

----------


## CVUKUT

:Heart:  Da, da, draga moja Zo, ja sam ona kojoj oči zasijaju tek kad u očima klinca preko puta sebe uspe da prepozna tračak sunca!!! Vidimo se u nedelju!Cmok!

----------


## Zdenka2

Sanja,   :Heart:  .

----------


## odra

Zorice, prekrasno!!! Želim vam puno divnih trenutaka, sad kad ste se konačno pronašli!!  :Heart:  

Ne moram ni reći da ti je sinek presladak!

----------


## sonya

Zorice cestitam ti od srca, ljubi sineka i piši nam još!

----------


## apricot

> CVUKUT prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *   Čestitam Zoričice, čestitam! Sinak ti je presladak i jako, jako druželjubiv! Znači i ti si noćna ptica.
> He! He! Pogodi ko sam???!!!  !*
> 
> 
>   :shock: Da nisi mozda zena sa divnim plavim ocima i najvecim srcem na svetu? Jel smo se upoznali juce na ljuljama?


od tolikog Beograda i još većeg internetskog prostranstva... da se vas dvije nađete baš na ovom forumu i u istom parku!

pa ovo je zavrijedilo neko kumstvo!
 :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Sanja, K. je prvavi medenjak   :Heart:  

 Leeloo, pusa za imenjaka  :Heart:  





> Zorica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  CVUKUT prvotno napisa
> ...


 Cuj kumstvo, ima Cvrkut dve cerke, mozda postanemo rod  :Wink:

----------


## CVUKUT

:Laughing:  Starija cerka mi je plavuša, pa se za nju bas mnogo ne brinem. Mlađa nije izrazita, tako da zbog toga moram da joj dam odgovarajuće upute za život, što će reći da prvo mora da postavi pitanje "šta tvoja firma nudi mojoj firmi???".

Čujte ovo: najbolja drugarica mojim ćerkama je jedna divna "izabrana" devojčica, sa najvećim srcem na svetu. Do 3,5 godine je živela u domu pa je dosta kasnila u motornom razvoju. Uz veliku ljubav i zalaganje njene mame svi problemi su potpuno izbrisani. Postala je najbolji prvak na svetu. Zna za svoje poreklo i čak moli mamu da joj podari nekog brata ili sestru, koje je isto ostavila "žena koja ih je rodila". Kako su deca malo/mnogo surova ja se malo pribojavam trenutka kada će moja deca saznati sudbinu svoje drugarice, pa sam počela da ih pripremam. Tako sam pre par dana stariju ćerku 6,5 god. "testirala". Ona mi je tražila da joj nešto kupim a ja sam joj u šali rekla da to traži od oca i majke.
- Kako, pa, vi ste mi roditelji?!
- A kako bi bilo da ti kažem da te nisam ja rodila nego da sam te donela iz "velikog vrtića? Da li bi ti to smetalo ili bi bila tužna? Da li bi me i tad volela?
- Svašta, pa ako me ti voliš i čuvaš onda si ti moja mama i baš me briga ko me je rodio. Ja tebe volim najviše na svetu!
- A ako tvoju sestru M. nije rodila ujna, nego je ona iz velikog vrtića?
-Ja te ne razumem, ona je moja najdraža sestra, i šta ima veze ko je koga rodio!
To mi je bilo najlepše započeto jutro! Svojim volonterskim aktivnostima hranim svoju dušu, ulazim u "istoriju" nekih malih bića kojima je više od ičega potrebna ljubav a svojie ćerke upućujem na put čovečnosti.
E, da mi je malo više love i desetak kvadrata više.....  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

placem od srce zbog vas.
Zorice predivan avatar i potpis...  :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

> Sanja, K. je prvavi medenjak


Preporučamo se za tvog K. Mi ga naučimo kako hodati i bježati mami..   :Kiss:  




> To mi je bilo najlepše započeto jutro! Svojim volonterskim aktivnostima hranim svoju dušu, ulazim u "istoriju" nekih malih bića kojima je više od ičega potrebna ljubav a svojie ćerke upućujem na put čovečnosti.


  :Heart:

----------


## Snjeska

Zorice jako sam sretna zbog vas  :Heart:  

Nadam se da će uskoro mali ljepotan biti doma sa mamom i tatom.

----------


## Zorica

Sanja, takvu curu ne mozemo odbiti  :Heart:  

 Snjeska i ja se radujem zbog vas  :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Zorice   :Love:

----------


## otocanka

Zorice   :Love:

----------


## hildegard

:Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Zorice, kad budete u blizini, javi se..  :D

----------


## gogica73

Draga Zorice cestitam od srca, nadam se da cu uskoro tvoim stazama do malog andjela. Srecno, uzivajte :D   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## nela

Od srca čestitam Zorice! Prekrasno   :Heart:

----------


## nelie

cestitam od srca svima koji su uspijeli

----------


## otocanka

Draga, nadam se da su papiri rješeni :D i da uživaš u malom zlatu   :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

Javi se!  :D

----------


## Zorica

Hvala drage moje sto mislite na nas  :Heart:  . Papiri jos nisu reseni  :Crying or Very sad:   ali to ne znaci da ne uzivamo, pa makar to bilo i 2 sata dnevno.
 Nase sunce je malo bubano ali on je jedan hrabar momak, pa sve to stojicki podnosi  :Heart:  Danas smo prvi put odgovarali na poljupce mame i tate ( srce malo je moralo da se nauci na tu vrstu paznje) i to je izgledalo tako da su tata i mama na kraju bili skroz balavi  :Grin:  ali krajnje rastopljeni od ljubavi. Ljubav nasa je mnogo promenila izraz lica, sve vise lici na jedno zadovoljno dete (mislim da Cvrkut to moze da potvrdi) a mi cemo biti potpuno zadovoljni tek kad ga dovedemo u njegov topli dom i pocnemo jedan novi, uz boziju pomoc bolji zivot. 
 :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

> Papiri jos nisu reseni


Pa ne mogu vjerovati!   :Crying or Very sad:  


Ipak, nadam se da će uskoro biti vaše djetešce uz vas u vašem domu!   :Heart:

----------


## Sandrij2

*zorica*, vama i Karlu želim svu sreću ovog svijeta!!!   :Heart:  
Imaš jedan od najljepših avatara na forumu!

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## CVUKUT

:Heart:  Cure, da samo vidite Zoricu, tatu i malog...mislim da će se uskoro svo troje istopiti i pretvoriti u tri potočića ljubavi!!! Nadam se da će ti njihovi pariri brzo biti rešeni, kako bi ipak stigli doma u čvrstom stanju.   :Laughing:   :Heart:   :Razz:   :Preskace uze:

----------


## CVUKUT

:Heart:    Zo, bila sam danas sa porodicom na Adi, i setih se da si rekla kako često i vi odlazite tamo. Predivno mesto za odrastanje i skupljanje uspomena na detinjstvo; Karlo će baš imati sreće, za razliku od mase druge dece iz one ogromne zgradurine, koja nikada neće prepoznati radost u gackanju po šuštavom opalom lišću. 
Mrzim dane koji mi ostavljaju mnogo vremena za razmišljanje; tad uviđam kolika je zapravo moja nemoć da nešto stvarno promenim....
Koliko bi samo bilo srećnijih sudbina kada bi bar polovina onih koji imaju problem sa začećem pošlo vašim stopama, kada ljudi ne bi o usvojenju razmišljali kao o  nekom rizičnom poslovnom potezu, kada bi oni koji imaju biolišku decu pokazali malo razumevanja i u svom srcu napravili još malo mesta...
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## otocanka

Zorice   :Kiss:

----------


## gejsha

Zorice čestitke od   :Heart:  
Izvjestavaj nas i dalje uzivam citajuci vase price..
 :Love:

----------


## gogica73

Zorice javi se, kao ste?  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Draga, nadam se da je sve rješeno i da uživate sa sinčićem   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

:D Evo nas napokon na okupu! Danas smo doveli nase zlato kuci :D.
Karlito je sa odusevljenjem reagovao na svoj novi dom, ceo dan nije skidao osmeh sa lica, jedino je silno plakao kad sam odlucila da ga uspavam. 
 Po kuci nam se siri najlepsi miris na svetu-miris bebe, mi presrecni i prezadovoljni i ovim poslednjim atomima snage uzivamo u njemu.
 :Kiss:

----------


## LeeLoo

> :D Evo nas napokon na okupu! Danas smo doveli nase zlato kuci :D.
> Karlito je sa odusevljenjem reagovao na svoj novi dom, ceo dan nije skidao osmeh sa lica, jedino je silno plakao kad sam odlucila da ga uspavam. 
>  Po kuci nam se siri najlepsi miris na svetu-miris bebe, mi presrecni i prezadovoljni i ovim poslednjim atomima snage uzivamo u njemu.


bravo.cestitamo!!!

----------


## otocanka

Predivno   :Heart:  , čestitam!!!!   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

:D  :D   :Heart:  

Prekrasno!

----------


## pikulica

:D predivna beba napokon u svom domu!

----------


## anna

:D Cestitam, konacno sreca do neba! Neka vas dom bude ispunjen smijehom i radoscu! Pusa Karlitu, presladak je.  :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Karlo i roditelji..   :Heart:    uzivajte u ljubavi koja ce rasti iz dana u dan.

----------


## Deaedi

Prekrasno, cestitam i uzivajte!  :Heart:

----------


## Bomballurina

:Heart:

----------


## brane

:Heart:

----------


## TIGY

Čestitam od srca !!!   :Heart:

----------


## adriana

:D  :D

----------


## adriana

:D  :D

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :D !

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:Love:  cestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Prekrasno mi je Zorice čitati tvoje postove, čestitam Vam od srca i uživajte u troje   :Heart:

----------


## gogica73

:D   :Heart:  Zorice divno, cestitam od srca

----------


## Betty

:D  :D Cestitam od srca mamici i tatici . Jos jedan mali andjeo nasao je svoj dom   :Heart:

----------


## draga

Kroz ekran se osjeti tvoja sreca.

Uzivaj u svakom trenutku.  :Heart:

----------


## ronin

Dok sam došla do kraja ove treće stranice od suza više ništa nisam vidjela...  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Što vam mogu reći?Mogu vam samo čestitati na upornosti i hrabrosti,očito se ovaj predivan trenutak morao dogoditi baš sada-ni prije ni kasnije,jer je vas čekao-vaš Karlo!
Uživajte u svome djetetu,sigurna sam da ono već uživa u vama!  :Smile:

----------


## snorki

istopila sam se citajuci ovo  :Heart:

----------


## malezija

Draga Zorica,uživajte u svojoj sreći i ćuvajte malog anđela  :Saint:

----------


## Ivček

> Dok sam došla do kraja ove treće stranice od suza više ništa nisam vidjela...    
> Što vam mogu reći?Mogu vam samo čestitati na upornosti i hrabrosti,očito se ovaj predivan trenutak morao dogoditi baš sada-ni prije ni kasnije,jer je vas čekao-vaš Karlo!
> Uživajte u svome djetetu,sigurna sam da ono već uživa u vama!


Uze mi riječ iz usta.
Čestitam!

----------


## asja

Draga Zorice,  tako drago mi je da je tvoja prica dobila happy end.
Uzivajte u sreci koju ste zasluzili.
 :Heart:

----------


## zlatekica

Zorice,
malo kasnim, ali čestitam vam od srca   :Heart:  
Uživajte u svom malom anđelu

----------


## Riana

> Zorice,
> malo kasnim, ali čestitam vam od srca   
> Uživajte u svom malom anđelu




 :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

> uzivajte u ljubavi koja ce rasti iz dana u dan.


 Kako sa ove vremenske distance ova  izjava drugacije zvuci  :Heart:  Neverovatno ali stvarno ga svakim danom sve vise i vise volimo i ako nam se prethodnog dana to cinilo nemogucim  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Zorice,   :Heart: .

----------


## sanja74

> Neverovatno ali stvarno ga svakim danom sve vise i vise volimo i ako nam se prethodnog dana to cinilo nemogucim


Mislim da je to svojstvo svake sretne obitelji.   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Zorice, pogledala sam fotke. Karlo je stvarno jedan mali preslatki medenjak!!!
A vi, svi zajedno, ste jedna predivna topla i sretna mala obitelj!   :Heart:   Uživajte i dalje punim plućima!

----------


## anna

Vas djecak je predivan, presladak, nemoguce je  ne voljeti ga. 
Sigurna sam da cete mu nadoknaditi sve igubljeno dosad i dati mu svu svoju ljubav. 
Svo troje zasluzili ste uzivati jedni u drugima.  :Heart:

----------


## davorka

Zorice, divni ste svo troje. Želim vam sreću u daljnjem zajedničkom životu s vašim Karlom.   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Hvala vam u nase i u ime naseg sina  :Love:

----------


## traktorka

Draga Zorice,tek sam sad vidjela da si postala najsretnija mama na svijetu,a sin ti je divan. Mislim da je usvojiti dijete najljepsi cin ljubavi, a po tvojim rijecima vidim da ce maleni imati svu ljubav svijeta,a to je najvaznije.zar ne? Iskrene cestitke i sretno kroz zivot :D !!!!

----------


## šefika

> Hvala vam u nase i u ime naseg sina


Draga MAJKO  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## LeeLoo

Z.:sad pogledala ostatak slikica-predivne su.ma zapravo-preprepreprediiiivneee!!!..p.s. i moj Karlo spava cuclajući prst-samo moj cucla kažiprstić.  :Laughing:

----------


## sanja74

A mi se nadamo novim slikicama, da "pratimo" malenog.   :Kiss:

----------


## gejsha

:Zaljubljen:   Raspametila sam se kad sam vidjela slike   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ruby

Jednostavno ste predivni   :Heart:   :Heart:  !!!!

----------


## Zorica

Hvala na komplimentima  :Love:  

 Leeloo, ja sam mog sineka odvikla od prstica i evo vec 17 dana spava kao mali covek. Interesantno ali kako smo se "otarasili" palca postao je prava mazura  :Heart:  a mama i tata su presretni zbog toga. Pusa imenjaku.

 Sanja, bice slika samo da se sastavim sa vremenom. Ljubi tu lepoticu u  Karlovo ime  :Kiss:

----------


## LeeLoo

> Hvala na komplimentima  
> 
>  Leeloo, ja sam mog sineka odvikla od prstica i evo vec 17 dana spava kao mali covek. Interesantno ali kako smo se "otarasili" palca postao je prava mazura  a mama i tata su presretni zbog toga. Pusa imenjaku.
> 
>  Sanja, bice slika samo da se sastavim sa vremenom. Ljubi tu lepoticu u  Karlovo ime


..kako?..imaš koji savjet..pokušali i mi ali su nam rekli neka ga ostavimo,da im je to vid smirenja.Karlo uglavnom tura prst u usta kad mu se spava..i tako zaspi.

----------


## Zdenka2

Leeloo i moj M. je dudao prstić, mi smo ga puštali, jer se tako smirivao, ali to kvari zagriz. Kad nas je zubarica na to upozorila odvikli smo ga objašnjavanjem - imao je 2,5 godine.

----------


## Zorica

> ..kako?..imaš koji savjet..pokušali i mi ali su nam rekli neka ga ostavimo,da im je to vid smirenja.Karlo uglavnom tura prst u usta kad mu se spava..i tako zaspi.


 Nemam nijedan pametan savet, mi smo uspeli vrlo lako :D  Karlu sam jednostavno vadila prstic iz usta (isto je dudao samo kad spava ili se uspavljuje), vrlo brzo je odustao od stavljanja.......neki drugi, treci dan. Za odvikavanje sam se odlucila iz istih razloga kao i Zdenka.

----------


## sanja74

> Ljubi tu lepoticu u  Karlovo ime


može..  :Smile:  K. je prava frajerica, ali uz to i jaaako mazna. konačno da joj neki dečko pošalje pusu. inače ih ona bezuspješno lovi.   :Grin:

----------


## haribo

Sretno Zorice i uzivajte u svakom trenutku sa svojim Karlom   :Love:

----------


## bublić

ma jel ja moram zaplakat bar jednom dnevno na ovom forumu????  :Laughing:  

Raznježila sam se skorz, dijete ti je prekrasno, sretna sam zbog vas.Poljubac vejiki malom Karli i hrabrim roditeljima!  :Heart:   :Heart:  

 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## chris

Kada je L. došao kod nas i on je sisao prst. Doktorica u domu nam je rekla da je to karakteristično za domsku djecu jer se tako smiruju. 

Na početku je L. intezivno sisao prst, ali se s vremenom smanjivalo. Kako se on privikavao, tako je sve manje stavljao prst u usta. Čak ni za uspavljivanje. L. je kod nas već godinu dana, i ja se, iskreno, ne sjećam kada sam ga zadnji puta vijdela sa prstom u ustima.

----------


## mamaniki25

Draga Zorice,
Za tebe i tvoju predivnu obitelj  :Heart:  , ma nemam riječi, te male divne oke. Pusa.

----------


## neva

Prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## dijanam

Ovo je divno za čitati!
Čestitam sretna obitelji!

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ZO

:Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Leina mama

> Ovo je divno za čitati!
> Čestitam sretna obitelji!


Potpisujem   :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Zorice, nisi nas zaboravila?  :Sad:

----------


## Elly

Nisam ovo ranije vidjela: Zorice, cestitam sretnoj obitelji.   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Hvala svima na cestitkama  :Love:  




> Zorice, nisi nas zaboravila?


Ne, nikako, ovaj forum se ne moze zaboraviti, a ni ljudi koji su mu dali ovu draz  :Heart: 

Jednostavno retko pisem   :Embarassed:  ali sam vrlo cesto sa vama :D.

----------


## sanja74

> Jednostavno retko pisem   ali sam vrlo cesto sa vama :D.


  :Love:

----------


## Yorkica

Čestitke   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

prekrasno....
čestitke   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
velika pusa  :Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

cestitam ti od srca na vasem sinu!!! predivno,placem i slinim od veselja i radosti,uzivaj u svakom trenu sa njim,uzivaj za sve nas...sretno vam bilo...i pisi nam sve....pisi o malenom princu...

----------


## Peterlin

:Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Ajme, od naseg pronalazenja je proslo vise od tri i pol godine...
U svakom slucaju hvala na cestitkama i podsecanju da ipak nismo citav zivot zajedno :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mamaShe

Draga Zorice,
hvala na tvome iskustvu. Meni puno pomažu ovakva iskustva, puna ljubavi, osobito kad dođu dani kad gubim živce i smisao za humor  :Smile: 
Karlo je sad već veliki momak i sigurna sam da još više veseli mamu i tatu.
Želim vam dane pune radosti i mudrosti!

jedan ex-beograđanka

----------


## Zorica

> Draga Zorice,
> hvala na tvome iskustvu. Meni puno pomažu ovakva iskustva, puna ljubavi, osobito kad dođu dani kad gubim živce i smisao za humor 
> Karlo je sad već veliki momak i sigurna sam da još više veseli mamu i tatu.
> Želim vam dane pune radosti i mudrosti!
> 
> jedan ex-beograđanka


Hvala  :Love:

----------

